# Does L218 Improve Your Signal Strength?



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I've seen some reports here that L218 actually improves the signal strength of OTA locals for some people. It also sounds like a previous version (L215?) lowered signal strength. Have you seen anything like this? I know that L218 is supposed to fix some guide data, but does it also improve your reception?

Personally I haven't seen any change. My guess is that there isn't much you can do in software to improve signal strength (other than change the scale  ). My guess is that what people are seeing is typical summertime skip.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I have never been able to get ABC digital sub 001 until 218 showed up this morning. I checked last night at 1 AM before I went to bed and I was at 216. Today when I went home for lunch I had 218 and KWSO 07-001 out of Lawton, Oklahoma - about 40 miles away as the crow flies. 

I have a decent Radio Shack OTA antenna and tried all sorts of antenna positioning, boosters, splitters and different cables. None of it worked until 218 came along. :shrug: 

Just for the record I do sub to LIL's and have never had any issues with guide data or the 921 itself for that matter. My 921 has been far more reliable than Windows XP.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

ntexasdude said:


> My 921 has been far more reliable than Windows XP.


Faint praise.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Jason Kragt said:


> I've seen some reports here that L218 actually improves the signal strength of OTA locals for some people. It also sounds like a previous version (L215?) lowered signal strength. Have you seen anything like this? I know that L218 is supposed to fix some guide data, but does it also improve your reception?
> 
> Personally I haven't seen any change. My guess is that there isn't much you can do in software to improve signal strength (other than change the scale  ). My guess is that what people are seeing is typical summertime skip.


YES...it seams that my reception as well as my response to commands for OTA channels is better. Software can affect your reception if it is trying to capture data transmitted over the air, then stripped and re-displayed.

I think that for people who live with in 10 miles of the station there will be no noticeable changes if you live farther, then your reception will be weaker and you will notice any changes


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

socceteer said:


> . . . I think that for people who live with in 10 miles of the station there will be no noticeable changes if you live farther, then your reception will be weaker and you will notice any changes


I get kick-ass OTA reception. All the decent Seattle locals coming in at 120-125. Had some problems with multipath until a couple of revs back. Been solid since. This is one of the reasons I hesitate going to the 942. I'm pretty much a happy camper these days.


----------



## Tweeterhead (Oct 25, 2004)

I've had per reception since 215. I thought it was me. I've added an amplifier, changed cables and no results. I hope 218 does it for me.




Model ID: DishDVR 921
Card Revision: DNASP103 Rev302
Boot Version: 140B
Flash Version: F052
SW Version: L216HECD-N


----------



## Tweeterhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Just downloaded 218 signals horrible. I used to get in the 90's now it jumps from 30-60 maybe 75. not enough to watch without frustration. I removed all and rescanned and got no channels.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Tweeterhead said:


> Just downloaded 218 signals horrible. I used to get in the 90's now it jumps from 30-60 maybe 75. not enough to watch without frustration. I removed all and rescanned and got no channels.


This sounds like a loose antenna connection, not a software issue.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> I think that for people who live with in 10 miles of the station there will be no noticeable changes if you live farther, then your reception will be weaker and you will notice any changes


 As someone who lives less than *2 miles* of the transmitters (.8 of a mile from the FOX "stick") I do see an improvement. Two of my locals are broadcasting digital in the VHF band. Prior to 218 the 921 would hesitate ("Acquiring Signal", or "3-1 not found") before jumping from a UHF to VHF signal. Now it tunes to these channels as quickly as the rest of the stations on UHF.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

I only get two OTA digitals, between 75 and 90 miles away, and my reception has significantly improved for both stations (from 80% reliability and 95% reliability to 100% solid reception on both). Two other stations, which appeared to be just out of range before, are still out of range. One station which had no guide data under L216 now has guide data under L218 (WUPA-DT).

--- WCS


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

I also have better signal strength with 218. Before I didn't receive PBS stations but after 218, they are all there. I'm the DC metro area and still only have slight problems with keeping a lock on NBC. But, my Sony HDTV does a better job and I'm going to split the line so I can have both.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I am too far away from the transmitting tower to get consistant results on many of the OTA channels. I have been getting better signals now but mainly in the evening and think it is just weather conditions that are causing it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I only get two OTA digitals, between 75 and 90 miles away


What antenna, tower, etc. are you using to pull in from that far away?


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Presently I'm still using *L216* but noticed increase in signal strength around the time that *L215* came. Now able to get all my digital locals and far less dropouts on both OTA and sat channels.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

socceteer said:


> YES...it seams that my reception as well as my response to commands for OTA channels is better. Software can affect your reception if it is trying to capture data transmitted over the air, then stripped and re-displayed.
> 
> I think that for people who live with in 10 miles of the station there will be no noticeable changes if you live farther, then your reception will be weaker and you will notice any changes


I originally posted that the reception was better, but lately I have noticed that my OTA are better, but my non-OTA seam to loose signal more often that it used to.


----------

